# handynummer



## heitzer (26 November 2008)

ist die handy nr : o1520-417xxxx  eine ganz normale nr. oder ist das eine abzocknummer--wo mann bei einem anruf richtig in die tasche geht.

vielen dank im vorraus

mfg jürgen


----------



## Marco (27 November 2008)

*AW: handynummer*



heitzer schrieb:


> ist die handy nr : o1520-417xxxx  eine ganz normale nr. oder ist das eine abzocknummer--wo mann bei einem anruf richtig in die tasche geht.



Nö, bei dem Anruf geht maximal die Mailbox ran. Das ist eine normale Handynummer. Es kann lediglich sein, wenn du die Nummer überträgst, unerwünschte Premium-SMS bekommst.

HtH

Gruß Marco


----------



## heitzer (8 Mai 2009)

*teure Handynummer*

hallo

ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin !!
kann mir jemand sagen ob diese Handynr. eine abzocknummer ist---

+4917031806xx     für eure antworten bin ich sehr dankbar.

mfg jürgen


----------

